# 02 sentra... work in progress



## 1sick02sentra (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## 1sick02sentra (Apr 15, 2008)

*pic of interior*


----------



## 1sick02sentra (Apr 15, 2008)

i just got new shoes for it too.. black tenzos w/ red lip.. way sick. still tryin to figure out motor situation though


----------



## lynchGTS (Mar 1, 2008)

Love that sentra and the rims black


----------

